# what kind of breed are these pigeons



## cire345 (Jan 5, 2014)

any one know what breed they are


----------



## Abdulbaki (Jul 31, 2013)

probably a sort of tumblers, do they tumble?
Nice birds by the way


----------



## hamlet (Oct 26, 2004)

Hello. They might be a mix between Armenian and this: http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/f39/krasnodar-tumblers-68677.html?highlight=armenian


----------



## Happy (Dec 19, 2004)

They are Lahores, or Lahore Cross's. They don't fly well at all, but are Beautiful!!
Happy


----------



## cire345 (Jan 5, 2014)

thanks for the reply's 
but there not Lahores they are to small for Lahores
and they tumble and fly really good the cock is one of my best flyers


----------



## LisaNewTumbler (Jun 24, 2013)

Those are def not lahores. Wrong body shape, wrong colourings.


----------



## Abdulbaki (Jul 31, 2013)

He said they can tumble and fly well, they are tumblers ..


----------



## hamlet (Oct 26, 2004)

What is their favorite seed out of the food? How much did you get them for? And from who? Do both birds have colored tails? Many thanks.


----------



## cire345 (Jan 5, 2014)

i don't no there favorite seed i have them with my other pigeons
i got them for free from a old friend of my dads i just paid for shipping
they both have 2 colored feathers on the tails


----------



## pigeonraiser (Mar 23, 2001)

They look real simular to west of england tumblers to me.


----------



## cire345 (Jan 5, 2014)

Ya they do the guy that I got them from
said that they are mazdotskie but I google
It and nothing came up


----------



## cire345 (Jan 5, 2014)

i think i figured out what breed they are well at least the 
one that look like them the most North Kavkaz Tumblers


----------



## conditionfreak (Jan 11, 2008)

Tell the Palins I said "Hey".


----------



## pigeonraiser (Mar 23, 2001)

I think your on to something with those pics you posted.they sure do look alot alike.tell sarah I voted for john and her in 08.lol


----------



## cire345 (Jan 5, 2014)

if i see them i will lol


----------

